# Zamplebox , Monthly Boxes



## Ross44

Hey Everyone, 

I was taking a look a www.zamplebox.com and the subscriptions they offer. They deliver a box to your door monthly, full of different juices from different vendors. I am really interested in the gold package, but i have never purchased anything from outside South Africa before, and have no idea how customs and taxes work. The site says i would be billed $45 for the variety box, and another $20 for shipping. 

Has anyone subscribed to this? I'd like to know if there are any other costs to consider before hitting the subscribe button.


----------



## BhavZ

I am not sure about juices but have ordered a few things from overseas. 

The way customs works is that if the product is not available in SA they will charge you 14% VAT on purchase price in ZAR.

If the product is sold in SA then they will try to match it to local prices so as to stimulate local sales in future.

When it comes to liquid based stuff they can detain the package if they think that it is hazardous material (especially the case when importing raw nic). When ordering from the supplier ask them not to label with the ingredients as this will most likely have your package detained. Instead ask them to label it with some generic name like Vape equipment or simething like. If it is labeled with something mechanical like parts etc there is less of a change of them opening the package and detaining it.

That is just my 2c worth based on the experiences that I have had with overseas orders. I am sure others who have ordered juices from overseas can shed a bit more light on the topic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

True @BhavZ, I import a lot of nicotine and previously eliquids, and have never had any problem with customs detaining anything. They do detain a package instantly when there is no invoice with the package, so make sure they include that, but most, if not all US companies will include an invoice. You will probably look at R70 or R80 import tax on a $45 purchase. Some companies will reduce the amount shown on the package, so that you can save on import tax, but that could be risky if you/them are caught. Not worth it in my opinion. Most companies will mark your package as flavouring, if it's pre made eliquids, should you be worried about detentions. But like I said, I've never had eliquids detained.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

I have not yet ordered any vape equipment or juices from overseas.
So far, the local retailers are keeping me busy 
Hopefully it can stay that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ross44

Thanks for all the help guys, I'm definitely gunna give this Zample Box thing a go now.


----------



## Gizmo

You sure they ship internationally?


----------



## Ross44

Gizmo said:


> You sure they ship internationally?


Ye, i popped them an email last week and they replied with an incredibly enthusiastic response about how excited they are to ship to South Africa.


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome think I will also sign up.


----------



## Andre

Great, @Ross44. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gizmo

Problem is it works out to R72.00 per a bottle of 10ml each. Hmm unsure.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Problem is it works out to R72.00 per a bottle of 10ml each. Hmm unsure.


Before taxes? And if you don't like one, which is bound to be the case, costs escalates. Ah well, donations for the Tastebox!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Im still deciding if its viable.


----------



## Ross44

Gizmo said:


> Im still deciding if its viable.


lol, i dont think viable is the word i would use to describe this thing. its definitely on the expensive side, but i just cant help myself, there are gunna be some awesome looking bottles, also perhaps it will give me some insight into what people are vaping over seas. I'm also looking for a little inspiration when it comes to making my own juices, i seem to be running out of ideas fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Not to hijack this thread but what is the average price that everyone pays for juice?


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Not to hijack this thread but what is the average price that everyone pays for juice?



R50.00-R60.00 for 10ml R120.00-R180 for 30ml

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> R50.00-R60.00 for 10ml R120.00-R180 for 30ml
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I notice there are some juices which are R80 a 10ml bottle..

But now that I know R60 are the norm then that is awesome..


----------



## SunRam

US prices from around $0.25 per 1ml to $1 per 1ml plus of course shipping fees and import tax.
SA prices from around R3 per 1ml to R10 per 1ml
I guess average R60 per 10ml?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

With regards to the liquids coming in from overseas, is there not the risk of it being confiscated as well ? Or have things changed ?

Edit : ok i see this has been discussed, but i know of a few guys that had their juices confiscated


----------



## SunRam

Never had that problem.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

Me either, but i know for a fact that it happens.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Its no secret that customs is waking up to this ecig thing and I heard a rumour that anything over 9.5mg nic concentration is going to start becoming a problem. Is someone willing to reseach and find out? This is one of the reasons I'm staying local.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam

Lately we have such a good variety locally, it's almost not necessary to get anything from overseas anymore. I remember when I started way back, we could only get Dekang (yuck) and I thought it was awesome. There was no option to get any mod or decent juice, unless you imported it. I still have a original lavatube, which is a pos, but it was great back in the day, but I had to go through alibaba to get it, and that was a struggle. Today, our options are so much better locally! Thank goodness for that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

Gazzacpt said:


> Its no secret that customs is waking up to this ecig thing and I heard a rumour that anything over 9.5mg nic concentration is going to start becoming a problem. Is someone willing to reseach and find out? This is one of the reasons I'm staying local.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I did some research with regards to this. When calling any local agency, they will refer you to another agency. Then that agency will refer you back to the one you called in the first place etc, they actually don't know themselves. When i called SARS/Customs, they said that e-liquid carries an import duty of 45%  and that any e-liquid that contains nicotine will be confiscated. So what they're saying is you allowed to import it, providing you are willing to pay the 45%, and only allowed to bring 0mg e-liquids. If you google "e-liquid import duty South Africa", you will find that it is indeed 45%. Thats the reason certain juice vendors declare their juice as something else and do not stipulate the nic content, effectively making it "customs friendly".


----------



## Stroodlepuff

interesting! not sure on how it works when bringing liquids for personal use as we have only ever bought in using the company name and the registered importers code associated with this

I will agree however that the tax is very high!

Jvapes in America is one of the companies that marks customs friendly as does House of Liquid in the UK - just have to ask them nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

All i want in my Zamplebox or Tastebox is Boba's Bounty please  And yes, if you insist, i will take some Gorilla Juice and PG Hype too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Gonna have to necro this thread 

My Gold Zamplebox from Feb just arrived 

Took 34 days to arrive - considering the postal strike this could be expected.

Shipping was $20, and box was marked as essential oils.

Here are pics:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Looks awesome , please give us a detailed review ?


----------



## devdev

So far I have only smelt the Raven 503

Strong sambucca flavour - which I am not a big fan of:

_Sweet anise flavored absinthe with earthy clove tones. Certainly not for everyone, but most fans of The Cure should enjoy it._


----------



## johan

I assume the long wait will be worth it - looking forward to your reviews @devdev


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff @devdev ! Cool to see it made it. Looks like that box went through a bit of a bashing. 
Them juices looks lekker!!!


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> So far I have only smelt the Raven 503
> 
> Strong sambucca flavour - which I am not a big fan of:
> 
> _Sweet anise flavored absinthe with earthy clove tones. Certainly not for everyone, but most fans of The Cure should enjoy it._


Accept for this one. Makes me think of Radiator pluid........


----------



## devdev

I am still recovering from Boba's bounty that I tried at the last Vape Meet. I totally don't see what all the fuss is about for that one, or the pluid.

Busy trying to finish the juice in the smallest clearo I have with me, then the zampling begins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

I have never done a juice or equipment review

@Silver have you got a format I could use?


----------



## johan

Just describe what you taste and experience in your own way.


----------



## Ross44

OMG!!! So cool! id love to know your thoughts on some of these, especially the Red Hot one, it looks dangerous.... the Jackson Vapor juice also look interesting. i was very close to subscribing to this but went for hardware in the end. Now that i have some good vape gear, my focus will be on juices from here on. if you recommend this box, i will subscribe for sure!


----------



## ShaneW

That looks awesome... How many of what ml did they send you and what was the total cost?


----------



## Andre

Awesome @devdev, time for a dripper if you do not have one.


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> I have never done a juice or equipment review
> 
> @Silver have you got a format I could use?



Wow @devdev, that looks amazing! 
How many flavours were in your box?

I don't have a formalised template, but have a look at my 5Pawns reviews on this thread for a guideline
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/page-2

Remember to state the manufacturer, the flavour, the nic level, the PG/VG split if known.
Also, the equipment used and at what power.

Enjoy


----------



## devdev

*Grey bag: 77ml*
10ml Mastervape.com Terracotta Pie
10ml Mastervape.com Butterscoth
20ml 503elquid.com Raven
20ml Clevervape Redhot Chilli
17ml Big Heart Flavours Papayastrawbango

*Greenbag: 85ml*
30ml Jackson Vapour Aqua Dulce (smells amazing!)
20ml G2 Vapour Mr. Cookie (Smells like the taste of HaagenDaz Cookies n Creme)
5ml Hurricane Vapour Twilight Cavendish
10ml Rocket Fuel Rocket Blend
20ml Thunderhead Vapor Artisan eLiquid Choco Chiquita

So that's a whopping 162 ml of 18mg eLiquid

Total cost I think was R650 or thereabout so that's +- R4,01 per ml

Only downside was the length of the wait, and that the tracking was all but useless. Parcel left the US after 3 days, and when I tracked it, it kept on saying it was in Istanbul, only to arrive this morning from the PO. I guess the good news is that all of the necessary steeping would have taken place along the way 

I did a little research before I ordered. Many folks complained that Zamplebox sent stock from the suppliers that was not selling elsewhere, also there were many who said you could receive as many as 50% of the box which was unvapable due to personal preference. I took the risk because it means I can try things I would never have been able to try otherwise, and the US market for juice has really advanced blends compared to what we have here. We will get there soon enough I am sure.

I got .5ml left of Oupa's passion peach in my BCC clearo, and then I am going to try the Hurricane Vapour - I don't have a spare dropper or syringe at the office, if I did I would be going Jackson or G2 Cookie first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

That Redhot Chili sounds great for this chilihead. Enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

That really does sound awesome , please keep us updated with reviews


----------



## Andre

@devdev, have moved your first review to the review section for e-liquids. Just easier for the future, if you don't mind? Feel free to open a new thread in that section for each manufacturer as you go along. You could then mention in each review that this comes from the Zamplebox for purposes of reference.


----------



## devdev

No problem thanks Matthee.

Will create new reviews under each manufacturers liquid in the eliq forum.

Actually, doing review is tons of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> No problem thanks Matthee.
> 
> Will create new reviews under each manufacturers liquid in the eliq forum.
> 
> Actually, doing review is tons of fun!


And you do it excellently. For me it is too much work, just want to say jay or nay to a juice. And methinks my taste buds are not that refined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I've been looking at this as well, but would like to make sure the juice is worth R170 / 30ml


----------



## ShaneW

CraftyZA said:


> I've been looking at this as well, but would like to make sure the juice is worth R170 / 30ml



It ended up being R4 a ml so R120 for 30ml... really not bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Not a bad deal

Is this a once off purchase or a monthly or bimonthly thing?

I thought you had to subscribe for a period of time?


----------



## Hein510

BhavZ said:


> Not to hijack this thread but what is the average price that everyone pays for juice?


I pay R70 for a 20ml and R90 for a 30ml at LekkaVapors from @Tristan


----------



## devdev

ShaneW said:


> It ended up being R4 a ml so R120 for 30ml... really not bad




Just remember that there is no guarantee as to quantity. There is a minimum assurred quantity each month but it may be a bit more or a lot more depending on stock availability. Also we could all order boxes on the same day and each receive different juices and different quantities.


----------



## ShaneW

Did you have to sign up for more than 1 month?


----------



## devdev

Adding the h20 to the dischem blend helps to thin out the vg a little. I prefer my liquid to be a little thinner but you dont have to add it.

Zamplebox is month to month and you can cancel whenever you like. They do invoice you automatically once a month but there are no ongoing obligations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Most interesting @devdev

I think we need to organise a bring and vape evening once a month

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Jackson Vapor - Agua Dulce reviewed:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/review-jackson-vapor-agua-dulce.1344/#post-27391


----------



## devdev

I got this email yesterday from Zamplebox. It seems that they have an "e-juice curation engine". In other words a questionairre is filled in, and then they modify the contents of the box to suit your taste better.

I already have my March box on its way, but for April I am going to order a new box using this system.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


Fellow Zampler,

Hope you are having a great Friday! We are incredibly excited to announce that *ZampleBox's patent-pending e-juice curation engine is now live!!!* Try it out now!

*Step 1*
Select your ZampleBox





*Step 2*
Personalize your ZampleBox




This is a major advancement for the vaping industry and a monumental achievement for all vapers! Thank you for being a part of the ZampleBox Family! We  you dearly!

*Existing Member?* No problem. Just take the curation engine quiz and then purchase your personalized ZampleBox. Then, go to https://www.zamplebox.com/my-account/ and cancel your *old* subscription.

Happy Friday!

With love,

~ Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amazing @devdev 
So far, how many boxes have you received from them?


----------



## devdev

Only received one so far (18mg) @Silver, the second (6 mg) is in the air. April will be order number 3.

I still have many juices to review and trial - including the jalapeno one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Update - just received Zamplebox number two! All 6mg

Much better shipping time, and I was able to get a local tracking number. Went to collect parcel from local PO. 

Black bag - 80ml. From L - R





Smoke N Mist - Animal House Gum (10ml)
503 eLiquid - Cool Runnings (20ml)
Banzai - 'Why so serious' (20ml)
NicQuid - Blueberry Tart (10ml)
Lick - Luscious (20ml)

Grey Bag - 95ml. From L - R




Alpha - Sweet Tooth (20ml)
Clevervape - Power 1up (20ml)
Banzai - Bite Me (20ml)
Hurrican Vapour - Pineapple Cheesecake (5ml)
Seduce Juice - Jezebel (10ml)
Lick - Calypso (20ml)


Zamplebox total - 175ml @ R650 + R48 post office fee = R 3.90/ml landed cost

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Pineapple cheesecake sounds amazeballs!!!!


----------



## TylerD

That looks great Dev! Enjoy it!


----------



## devdev

Lol amazeballs is so three years ago Stroods. The real cool people have 'incrediballs' 

I think this package looks more interesting than the last one. Let's see how they vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Lol amazeballs is so three years ago Stroods. The real cool people have 'incrediballs'
> 
> I think this package looks more interesting than the last one. Let's see how they vape



Pfffft!!! at least im not one of those super outdated people that have Dragonballs 

EDIT: That sounded way better in my head  possibly the lamest thing i have ever said

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ

Stroodlepuff said:


> Pfffft!!! at least im not one of those super outdated people that have Dragonballs
> 
> EDIT: That sounded way better in my head  possibly the lamest thing i have ever said


Aint nothing wrong with dragonballs, as long as it aint pokeballs, gotta catch 'em all..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hey @devdev that price of R3.90 per ml is really good going!
I am quite amazed.
How many from the first box were nice and how many would you have ordered again from overseas if you could.

How's the second box holding up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

So @devdev, how have you experienced your Zamplebox so far?


----------



## ShaneW

Yes dev... please tell us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Have been some great discoveries, and some notable failures from the 18mg box. The chili one went down well with everyone else, but doesn't fall within the range of fruit and dessert blends that I enjoy.

The Hurricane Vapours tobacco was excellent, and I will be getting more of that one.

From the 6mg box I have only really tried the Alpha Vapes sweet tooth. It is not unpleasant, but didn't have much of a taste, which is what I was expecting.

Still have tons to work through from both 18 and 6mg boxes. Then there is VK Beta range, some VM stuff (and a lot of concentrates) and the vape elixir stuff to try.

All in all it is nearly tooooo much juice! Heehehehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis

just shout if you need some assistance ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Just fired up the dripper with RocketFuel's Rocket Blend

Spicy Chai Vanilla 18mg - This is actually damn nice!

Check out http://rocketfuelvapes.com/shop/ for the descriptions of their products. The branding and design of this bottle seem very consistent with the flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

After reading the views and posts from @devdev regarding the Zamplebox I have put in an order.
Thanks for the help @devdev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

@6ghost9 and @Mike here is the thread regarding Zamplebox.

Yes, I would say the value has been excellent and I have enjoyed each box, largely because it is a surprise.

I know @Snape of Vape enjoyed his and that @Rowan Francis was considering giving it a go.

My view is that the Gold option is much better, since the shipping cost is the same for both boxes, rather get double the amount of juices for the same shipping cost


----------



## 6ghost9

I definately agree with you! I am going to wait for pay day as I already spent my cash on an Itaste SVD and all those essentials but I will be filling in my subscription end of the month! I just have a question regarding the customization engine. Do you have to get your first box before you can use it or is it just a matter of creating an account and then ordering?


----------



## devdev

Simply sign up and then it asks you a series of questions.

My next box is pure tobacco flavours, because I am hunting for a staple tobacco ADV, but so far I have gone for just generalised boxes, get some tobaccos and lots of dessert and fruit vapes


----------



## 6ghost9

I will. I am a HUGE fan of Menthol, Mint and Fruity flavours! When I still fought for the Dark Side I was smoking with Ice ball filters. So I will actually go and check that out now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## devdev

6ghost9 said:


> I will. I am a HUGE fan of Menthol, Mint and Fruity flavours! When I still fought for the Dark Side I was smoking with Ice ball filters. So I will actually go and check that out now! Thanks for the help!


 
If this months vaping budget has been exhausted then I suggest you secure yourself some Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice. @Rob Fisher (Rib Fosher) was a menthol smoker and he swears by the stuff.

It may be an excellent ADV for you. I like mint, but keep a tank of Menthol Ice on standby just to cleanse the pallet now and again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I can really recommend getting the Gold subscription. I've received June's box and there are more fruit flavours as I changed my customization options now. Had some flavours that were too creamy for my liking in the first box, offered them up for swapping, but the rest were all to my liking. 
It gives you a broader idea of what is out there and the flavours they combine in certain bottles are things you never would have thought of, like the pomegranate menthol mix from golden drops.
Also, I haven't received less than let's say 170ml, so at the price it really is quite a good deal you get in the Gold subscription.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Snape of Vape said:


> Also, I haven't received less than let's say 170ml, so at the price it really is quite a good deal you get in the Gold subscription.


omg, thats a month usage for most. Are u now seeing an increase in desk accessories?  I do already with the once in a while hunt for another juice....but i also need to vape my favorites. Lots.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Do you pay duty and Vat when they arrive?


----------



## 6ghost9

I thought I was smoking alot with a monthly average of 80-90mls. And I am a chain vaper. How much are you smoking?


Tom said:


> omg, thats a month usage for most. Are u now seeing an increase in desk accessories?  I do already with the once in a while hunt for another juice....but i also need to vape my favorites. Lots.


----------



## Tom

6ghost9 said:


> I thought I was smoking alot with a monthly average of 80-90mls. And I am a chain vaper. How much are you smoking?


i dont smoke anymore  .... I vape nowadays. Just kidding.

I use about 5ml of liquid per day. Equals 150ml per month.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Eesh I refill my kayfuns at least 3 times a day plus drip once I am home so I rekon well over 10ml a day. Hijack...


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Tom it's quite a bit of juice yes. I still have left from two months back, actually thinking of putting it on hold for a month to just catch up a bit. Unfortunately I've finished my favorite ones already though.


----------



## Silver

I think the Zamplebox sounds like a fabulous way to try out new juices and/or get a steady supply of juice that can surprise you

My only issue and the main reason I have not subscribed is that if you like something quite a lot, it may be a big mission to reorder it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Silver I agree, I've found some really nice juice that I will probably get in as an ADV at some point. The Zamplebox also comes with discount vouchers from different vendors that are usually in your current box.

I'd suggest trying it for a month, see if it works for you, if not, at the very least you have a nice supply for a good price!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I was actually thinking that same thing @Silver and @Snape of Vape . I inquired with quite a few companies in America including Mt Baker Vaper and others. They all say they will ship to South Africa.


----------



## MurderDoll

Woop! 

Placed my order for Gold Zamplebox!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

did mine today too ..!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Nice! We can swop. Ha ha. 

His long does it take to normally arrive more or less? 
Anyone know?


----------



## Rowan Francis

did mine today too ..!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@MurderDoll @Rowan Francis nicely done! Looking forward to seeing what you guys get.
Usually around 3 weeks I'd say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Basically you order. Wait for it. When you are getting tired of waiting, then you wait somemore. When you have given up hope of it arriving, then wait some more. Then it arrives.

About 18 days was the fastest and a month was the slowest for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Same here, unfortunately the shipping for mine hasn't tracked any further than left the USA or such. The people at my local post office must hate me for the constant bugging and checking the international arrivals box.


----------



## MurderDoll

Have you tried checking with ems?


----------



## MurderDoll

How long does it normally take for them to ship this out with the tracking number?


----------



## Snape of Vape

They say next business day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Weird. Mine hasn't shipped yet. Maybe will happen tonight. 

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Rowan Francis

the email said it would only ship on the 10th , did you not read your email ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Hahaha, yes @MurderDoll did you not read your email??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

No. I didn't. :embarrassed: 

Thanks for that. Lol


----------



## Rowan Francis



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zaVaper

Also in the Zample club, mine was shipped on the 23rd of June, still waiting, hasn't shown up on EMS yet, hopefully it arrives one of these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

@Rowan Francis

Did you get an email from sample about your parcel being sent? 

I haven't received anything from them yet.


----------



## Rowan Francis

@MurderDoll , nothing from them saying that its left , just the first email saying that it will be sent , going to see if there is anything in my zample box account ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

So I emailed zamplebox. They had sent the parcel out on 9th already. 

Got my tracking number now at least. 

@Rowan Francis
Maybe try mail them and see if they haven't sent yours out already?


----------



## Rowan Francis

Yup. Sent an email and got a response with tracking. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

@Rowan Francis

Has your tracking updated at all? 

Mine just says tracking number received by postal service. 
Its been like that since the 9th of July.


----------



## zaVaper

I dunno about you guys but the waiting is killer 

Fastech is faster than USPS

So USPS says this:
June 23, 2014 , 10:00 am
Depart USPS Sort Facility
LOS ANGELES, CA 90009
Your item departed our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 sort facility on June 23, 2014 at 10:00 am. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

and EMS says this:
Parcel number LNxxxxxxxxxUS was not found in the database!
Please check your parcel number and re-enter if it is incorrect.
If your number is correct and your parcel details do not appear, please call our help desk.


----------



## MurderDoll

I sent ZampleBox an email and they replied now telling me I should have it by next week. If not they will do something about it. 

@zaVaper June? Holy crap dude! 
I'd have lost my marbles long ago! 

Send ZampleBox a mail and complain!


----------



## zaVaper

It's rough waiting, I figured I'd give them a calender month before raising some kind of hell!

On a positive note I have crafted two new flavours whilst waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper

So the good Guys @ Zamplebox have decided to re-send another Zamplebox.
You have to agree that this is amazing customer service!

To Chris and Tony @ Zamplbox if you read this, Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

So what is the average awaiting time for a Zamplebox because I have just placed my order and paid and what not. I am just curious


----------



## Snape of Vape

@zaVaper Had the same experience, also sent me a second box!
Great guys with great support!

In case anyone feels like it.
https://www.zamplebox.com/shop/product/357642_ZampleBox+DNA30+Box+Mod


----------



## MurderDoll

My tracking number doesn't update and they said there is nothing they can do. It doesn't show on SA side either. :/


----------



## Snape of Vape

@MurderDoll Exactly what happened to me. None of my orders have updated past the point where it left the US.
One was stuck on "waiting shipment from client" something like that.
I sent them a mail, they said I should wait a bit, 3 weeks later still no update so they sent me another box. 
Both of those boxes have arrived however!

The biggest thing here is being patient, honestly, it kills me to wait this long without any info!
I end up visiting the post office almost daily after about 3 weeks have passed since shipping


----------



## zaVaper

@MurderDoll email the post office and ask if they can locate the parcel, I used the below address and they managed to track it and provide a local tracking number.

JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za

p.s. I think the ems website is a bit fubar at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zaVaper

Just a quick update: My order that was shipped on the 23rd of June has arrived at my local PO today... so I guess +- 37 days shipping....

ok, so the PO messed up and sent my parcel to the wrong PO branch then to the HUB then to Customs then to the HUB and then to my local PO. 

Hopefully delivery will be a bit smoother next month. Going to pick up sometime tomorrow. PS VAT was R42 for the gold box  awesome sauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Lucky fish. Keep hearing stories about joburg hard working postal system.


----------



## 6ghost9

I sent the guys at zamplebox an email inquiring about shipping times and there reply

"Our shipping time to SA after your order takes 1-2 weeks" I think this is either optimistic or it is true and the postal service is where the major delay happens....We shall see


----------



## zaVaper



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

Guys a little bit of 'hurry up and wait' is what is required for Zamplebox...

Those who have been emailing complaints and receiving second boxes for free, this may land up in Zamplebox refusing to honour orders to ZA because they land up shipping two every time.

This will come at a cost for the rest of us! Please show a little patience. It is normal US shipping, not priority, so you should be expecting to wait a month. If it comes sooner than this, then it is a bonus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I don't want free juices. 

All I wanted was my tracking to work so I could know where my parcel was. 
Singapore seems to handle this impossible endeavour quite easily. I would have though the "all mighty America" would laugh at the simplicity of this task. 

Guess it just goes to show that it is an impossible task after all. :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Fair comment @MurderDoll, and this was not a criticism at you or anyone specifically.

If my box genuinely did go missing I would like them to send me a replacement. 

Just wanted to make sure any people with dubious intentions got the message

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper

Have to agree with @devdev In my scenario the USPS tracking number wasn't even listed on the EMS database, to this day it isn't.

The assumption I made that the package has gone MIA on week 4. I think at the very least we need to allow for 40 days.

Between the post office and customs things can be seriously delayed. when in doubt mail JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

devdev said:


> Fair comment @MurderDoll, and this was not a criticism at you or anyone specifically.
> 
> If my box genuinely did go missing I would like them to send me a replacement.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure any people with dubious intentions got the message


Totally agree with you. 

If they had to send a second box and it arrived. Id tell them to invoice me for it. 

I wouldn't be able to live with myself for "duping" them. My luck Id get poisoned or something.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zaVaper

Sent off a mail to Chris and Tony from ZampleBox explaining that I received my first order and asking to be invoiced for the re-sent box.

I also gave them insight into the potential postal delays within South Africa, and provided the South Africa Post Office customer center email address to assist with tracking and translating USPS codes into SA codes.

Now I can sit back and enjoy a quality vape with a clear conscience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

zaVaper said:


> Sent off a mail to Chris and Tony from ZampleBox explaining that I received my first order and asking to be invoiced for the re-sent box.
> 
> I also gave them insight into the potential postal delays within South Africa, and provided the South Africa Post Office customer center email address to assist with tracking and translating USPS codes into SA codes.
> 
> Now I can sit back and enjoy a quality vape with a clear conscience.


I applaud that on behalf of the SA vaping community. Kudos, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Hey all! It's Tony from ZampleBox! How is everyone?

Happy to field any and all questions you might have. Here is some information to help you out .

~ First and original e-liquid subscription & vape family
~ Most brands. Best brands.
~ Best value per ML
~ Most bottles per month (Gold has 11)
~ We have an AMAZING world-wide community that you'll become a part of.
~ You get coupons for large savings at many of our partners' online stores.
~ Cancel anytime. No fees. If you're not happy, we're not doing our job right and don't want to lock you down.
~ We accept only 3% of liquids that are sent to us to be evaluated for inclusion in ZampleBox. 
~ We ship in 1-2 business days (no waiting until a set ship date)
~ Grandfathered into our low prices, even when prices increase in about a month.

Here are the brands we work with: https://www.zamplebox.com/partners

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Tony said:


> Hey all! It's Tony from ZampleBox! How is everyone?
> 
> Happy to field any and all questions you might have. Here is some information to help you out .
> 
> ~ First and original e-liquid subscription & vape family
> ~ Most brands. Best brands.
> ~ Best value per ML
> ~ Most bottles per month (Gold has 11)
> ~ We have an AMAZING world-wide community that you'll become a part of.
> ~ You get coupons for large savings at many of our partners' online stores.
> ~ Cancel anytime. No fees. If you're not happy, we're not doing our job right and don't want to lock you down.
> ~ We accept only 3% of liquids that are sent to us to be evaluated for inclusion in ZampleBox.
> ~ We ship in 1-2 business days (no waiting until a set ship date)
> ~ Grandfathered into our low prices, even when prices increase in about a month.
> 
> Here are the brands we work with: https://www.zamplebox.com/partners


 

So great to have you on our wonderful forum @Tony. Most welcome and thanks for popping in.

Makes a big difference to us dealing with an international company, when the founder is right here on our forum


----------



## Tony

Hey no problem!


----------



## devdev

Hi Tony thanks for coming to check out our little corner of the web


----------



## Mklops

Hey guys!

Just want to find out if everyone is still happy with the zample box experience?

I have just read through this thread and am considering starting one out for myself


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Mklops From my side I'm still really happy yes, once you get used to the waiting for shipment, it is fine. Great variety, good value for money. It's just the first box that is an issue cause you wait, after that you have a box to try for the month you wait for the second

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9

Good day

The item has been received in Port Elizabeth and the local tracking number is II287206315ZA and the amount payable is R19.00

i just got that! The excitement is building!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

I just collected mine from the Post Office -
Paid for - 11th July
it arrived in SA 27th July
arrived at my post office 29th July
They sent me a slip 31st July

and the slip arrived at my office today 12th Aug . seriously PO . FYI , i walked to the post office , cos its so close !!

cost R19.00 to collect

many Thanks to @Tony


----------



## 6ghost9

I phoned them now and they said it will be at my post office after the 1 o'clock delivery  3 weeks is not bad at all! Lets hope I get a good pick of liquids this month!


----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> Good day
> 
> The item has been received in Port Elizabeth and the local tracking number is II287206315ZA and the amount payable is R19.00
> 
> i just got that! The excitement is building!!!


Sorry to have to inform you, but that item has officially been diverted to Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Andre said:


> Sorry to have to inform you, but that item has officially been diverted to Koringberg!


 
I am assuming that is where you live? Well I will tell you what. If there is anything in there I do not like I will happily send you some?


----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> I am assuming that is where you live? Well I will tell you what. If there is anything in there I do not like I will happily send you some?


Just pulling your leg. Thanks for the offer, very generous - but I am good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

My last one took ages to arrive. Was my first tobacco based box and there wasnt that much tobacco unfortunately


----------



## hyphen

@Rowan Francis 

How much did the Gold Box with postage work out to in Rands ?


----------



## devdev

Gold with postage is around R650 maybe a little more given current exchange rate


----------



## Rowan Francis

Total on my card for the second box was R699.40 .

Just tried my first joose , oh wow -Snake Venom by Seduce Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Rowan Francis I love snake venom! Also had it in my box. 

Put some pics of the juices you guys got!


----------



## 6ghost9

Should we make a new thread named Zamplebox? Because this one might cause some confusion?


----------



## Rowan Francis

don't think so ...this one is fine , maybe if you want we rename it ..


----------



## Snape of Vape

Zamplebox monthly boxes? Maybe call it that?


----------



## 6ghost9

I did not create the thread? or can anyone just rename it? I am unsure in the ways of forum?


----------



## Snape of Vape

No just create another?


----------



## 6ghost9

Sorry I was replying to what @Rowan Francis said. We can create one for sure! If someone wants to do it by all means. If not I will do it once I have collected mine!


----------



## Rowan Francis

Thread renamed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Thank you! Right! now off to the post office I go


----------



## Zegee

Guys with gold box how much juice u actually get


----------



## Rowan Francis

11 bottles , 7 10ml and 4 20ml in this box


----------



## Zegee

Rowan Francis said:


> 11 bottles , 7 10ml and 4 20ml in this box


Awesome thanks


----------



## 6ghost9

I got 180ml total! I am already trying one! OMG.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

oh those look great


----------



## Jimbo

Guys those of you that subscribed for the Zample box gold.


Does everyone always receive the same juice or are there differences based on your juice preference ?

If I answered the same as somebody else wrt my juice preferences, (Questions asked before subscribing to zample box) will we be getting the same juice in every month zample box or is it totally random?


----------



## Matt

Ordered mine today and the only option I had was to exclude tabacco and menthol flavours.


----------



## ZortEd

I am seriously considering going for a Zamplebox next month..and then maybe a Drip Club..


----------



## 6ghost9

Jimbo said:


> Guys those of you that subscribed for the Zample box gold.
> 
> 
> Does everyone always receive the same juice or are there differences based on your juice preference ?
> 
> If I answered the same as somebody else wrt my juice preferences, (Questions asked before subscribing to zample box) will we be getting the same juice in every month zample box or is it totally random?


 
Everyone recieves different flavours. They only ask you whether you want menthol or tabacco or not. Once you buy you get added to the facebook group and you can see everyone gets different stuff. I think its pretty cool but I am going to get a dripper end of the month because I am scared to fill my aerotank mega and hate it and end up waisting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9

Okay....So after being very excited about my Zamplebox....I have had a really bad time so far....Tried out 4 different liquids out of the 11 and well yeah I like 1! 2 I hate and the other one I am still deciding. Any suggestions on where to do full reviews?


----------



## Silver

6ghost9 said:


> Okay....So after being very excited about my Zamplebox....I have had a really bad time so far....Tried out 4 different liquids out of the 11 and well yeah I like 1! 2 I hate and the other one I am still deciding. Any suggestions on where to do full reviews?


 
Go to the E-liquid Reviews section
The threads are titled with the manufacturer name (e.g. Five Pawns or Vapour Mountain)
First do a search to see if that manufacturer name is there. 
If its there already, append your review in that thread
If not, you can create a new thread for that manufacturer.


----------



## Rowan Francis

just add reviews to the joose review sub forum


----------



## Gizmo

That's my worry with zamplebox. What's the chances of getting a good juice  I can't waste 600 a month for this

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> That's my worry with zamplebox. What's the chances of getting a good juice  I can't waste 600 a month for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 

I hear you @Gizmo, but my worry is different.

If I find a really great juice that I want to re-order, it's probably not going to be easy - or even possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys. Just want to find out by all of you that subscribed to zamplebox. Do the couriers delivers to your house or do all of you pick it up at your local postoffice?


----------



## 6ghost9

they deliver it to the post office. The post office then sends you that little white piece of paper in the mail to tell you to come and collect


----------



## VapeSnow

6ghost9 said:


> they deliver it to the post office. The post office then sends you that little white piece of paper in the mail to tell you to come and collect


Okay thanks. I subscribed 4 days ago to zamplebox. I just love my USA juice. Local juice not my cup of tea. So to get every month 11bottles of Usa juice can just be awesome.


----------



## 6ghost9

I got it the first month that had to cancel due to financials....and when I say that I mean drippers and mechs broke me....but It is worth it. If you are only 4 days in let me give me advice. Your order is placed now forget about it completely.....In roughly 3-4 weeks you will be happily surprised with a letter in the post box and then love every minute of it. Untill then you will sit day in and day out going where is it


----------



## VapeSnow

6ghost9 said:


> I got it the first month that had to cancel due to financials....and when I say that I mean drippers and mechs broke me....but It is worth it. If you are only 4 days in let me give me advice. Your order is placed now forget about it completely.....In roughly 3-4 weeks you will be happily surprised with a letter in the post box and then love every minute of it. Untill then you will sit day in and day out going where is it


Im already thinking where is it lol. By ja i know usps is a K@k courier company.


----------



## Snape of Vape

With the current sapo strike, my box was sent 30 something days ago, still waiting. Man I hate this country's postal service!


----------



## VapeSnow

Snape of Vape said:


> With the current sapo strike, my box was sent 30 something days ago, still waiting. Man I hate this country's postal service!


Thats horrible!!!! I hope mine takes like two weeks or so.


----------



## devdev

VapeSnow said:


> Thats horrible!!!! I hope mine takes like two weeks or so.


 
Had to lol at this.

Maybe if you lived at Customs could you expect to get it in under 3 weeks.

Prepare for 30 day wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@VapeSnow I've been hoping Eva Longoria pitches up at my door for years now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hahahaha funny. Ya man i can just hope. Okay so 30days is it.


----------



## peterokzn

My 1st zamplebox arrived 15 days from date of order.........still sampling but so far so good.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Matt

peterokzn said:


> View attachment 10711
> View attachment 10712
> My 1st zamplebox arrived 15 days from date of order.........still sampling but so far so good.



Ordered mine almost 4 weeks ago now. Cape town mailhub is slow lately. Takes forever to get to the local post office.


----------



## peterokzn

I was very surprised to get it so soon, I had been expecting the 4-5 week wait that has been mentioned here


----------



## VapeSnow

peterokzn said:


> I was very surprised to get it so soon, I had been expecting the 4-5 week wait that has been mentioned here


You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Snape of Vape

I have cancelled my box for now, the local post service is just too unstable for my liking. I now have 200ml + that I'm waiting for, somewhere in SA, that no one can give me any advice on!

I'm going to be getting some local stuff in the mean time and rather pay the bit extra but at least know that I'm getting it on time!

This is nothing to do with Zamplebox itself though, it's just our GREAT Sapo.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Second box arrived.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeSnow

Rowan Francis said:


> Second box arrived.
> 
> View attachment 11147


Now that is a awesome box. Hope my first box looks like that. How long did you wait ?


----------



## Rowan Francis

this took a little longer thanks to the special peeps at the P.O. 

32 days


----------



## VapeSnow

How much do you pay to get it at postoffice


----------



## Rowan Francis

first box was R19.00

this Box was R81.00


----------



## VapeSnow

Joh why is it like that?


----------



## Matt

Mine was shipped on 13/8 so that means its almost here 
But it sucks that USPS doesnt even show when the parcel left the states never had that before.


----------



## VapeSnow

Matt said:


> Mine was shipped on 13/8 so that means its almost here
> But it sucks that USPS doesnt even show when the parcel left the states never had that before.


Ya is bad!!! You never know how long you still have to wait.


----------



## Yiannaki

Rowan Francis said:


> Second box arrived.
> 
> View attachment 11147


Let us know how things go with this box 

Hope no menthol slipped through this time around


----------



## Matt

Picked up my zamplebox today cant wait to try them when i get home. 
And i didnt have to pay anything to sapo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Matt said:


> Picked up my zamplebox today cant wait to try them when i get home.
> And i didnt have to pay anything to sapo.
> 
> View attachment 11196


Strange why sum should pay and others dont. So weird


----------



## VapeSnow

Very nice box u got


----------



## Smoke187

awesome stuff. Whats the size of the dripper bottles?


----------



## VapeSnow

Smoke187 said:


> awesome stuff. Whats the size of the dripper bottles?


That is 15 or 18ml


----------



## VapeSnow

I think he got 170ml


----------



## Smoke187

VapeSnow said:


> That is 15 or 18ml


 
cool, they look so much bigger in the pictures...lol I thought maybe they were 30ml bottles, that would have been an epic zample with lots of juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Smoke187 said:


> cool, they look so much bigger in the pictures...lol I thought maybe they were 30ml bottles, that would have been an epic zample with lots of juice


Sum of that bottles can be 30ml. Im also confused now. If that is 30ml then he has a big big box.


----------



## Matt

I think they are 15ml or 20ml but not sure the amount isnt on the bottles.


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys

I received a letter from CapeMail today to say my zamplebox is by them. Took the letter to my postoffice and the guy advised me that there is a problem with my package thats why its by them. This ever happen to somebody and what can i expect tomorrow?


----------



## Rowan Francis

Never had any issues. waiting for number three . @devdev have you had any problems ??


----------



## Snape of Vape

Nice box there! 
I've been waiting for mine for 56 days now, post office strike ftl


----------



## VapeSnow

Received my box but F@$k im unhappy. The asked me R400 customs.


----------



## Rowan Francis

the most i have paid is R83.00 the other was R19.00 , how did they class your parcel , on the reciept it should say what rate and why it was charged .


----------



## Metal Liz

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 11828
> 
> 
> Received my box but F@$k im unhappy. The asked me R400 customs.


 
ouch!!! that's a helluva punch in the gut hey!!! sorry man, hope your juices are awesome though


----------



## VapeSnow

Metal Liz said:


> ouch!!! that's a helluva punch in the gut hey!!! sorry man, hope your juices are awesome though


Its awesome yes!!!! Just hope my next box they dont nail me like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 11828
> 
> 
> Received my box but F@$k im unhappy. The asked me R400 customs.



Ouch... How did they declare it?


----------



## VapeSnow

It does not state. Its just the manifest amount.


----------



## Rowan Francis

well just went to the Bryanston post office to see if my zamplebox has arrived .. yes there was a slip ... BUUUT i can't collect coz the frigging door is locked and a sign on it says if you don't go back to work by yesturday discaplinary action will be taken , so i ran back to work quickly .. sheesh

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rvdwesth

As soon as the strike is over middle next year --> I will also subscribe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow

My next box is on its way. But ill maybe get it next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i pass by the post office daily grumbling under my breath


----------



## Achmat89

Yo guys i have been thinking about signing up for zamplebox, but never really knew anything about how the shipping is going to work. 
1stly, i learnt alot from reading this thread and that it is expensive and a risk to order it.

But at the end of the day is it WORTH IT????? i think that is the main question everyone thinks about before purchasing.

And on average how much is it to get it into your possession after customs has dealt with it??

What do you guys suggest, experienced zample buyers now?
Should i shouldn't i?


----------



## WHITELABEL

Achmat88 said:


> Yo guys i have been thinking about signing up for zamplebox, but never really knew anything about how the shipping is going to work.
> 1stly, i learnt alot from reading this thread and that it is expensive and a risk to order it.
> 
> But at the end of the day is it WORTH IT????? i think that is the main question everyone thinks about before purchasing.
> 
> And on average how much is it to get it into your possession after customs has dealt with it??
> 
> What do you guys suggest, experienced zample buyers now?
> Should i shouldn't i?


I'm not experienced at all, but I was considering it too. My thoughts are that we're getting more and more international juices coming in and getting stocked locally, why pay extra for shipping and the risk of the shipment getting lost/ delayed and chance that you're not going to like the flavours when there's so much local stuff to try. What would be cool though would be a local ZA mple box. See what I did there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Achmat89

Gambit said:


> I'm not experienced at all, but I was considering it too. My thoughts are that we're getting more and more international juices coming in and getting stocked locally, why pay extra for shipping and the risk of the shipment getting lost/ delayed and chance that you're not going to like the flavours when there's so much local stuff to try. What would be cool though would be a local Zample box. See what I did there?



I get what you're saying... but here in cape town there aint really that much and most GREAT premium juices that are imports are sold at 250-350 for a 30ml.
Then again we have no clue how much we will be paying customs. But if it were an easy deal i'd do it. i mean for about 700 bucks you get 11 bottles ranging from 120-180mls in total which sounds pretty awesome.

Just wish premium juices weren't so pricey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

In the end I think you get what you pay for. Personally I prefer to select according to my taste preferences (after much research) even if more expensive (should my purse allow) and even import if required. I would hate to have too many bottles of juice just sitting there in a dark corner because I do not like them. Of course from time to time I venture out and get something with an unfamiliar flavour profile, but that does not happen that frequently and at least, if I do not like it, it is just one bottle and not a potential 11 bottles.
Thing is, if you super like a zamplebox juice, chances are it is not available in SA and you have to import it anyhow and many overseas juice vendors do not ship to SA.
In principle I much rather buy locally doing my little bit to try and ensure viable vendors and a continued line of good juices.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Achmat89

Understood...
See, im on the search for my favourite juice blend and brand, im yet to find it.
Therefore i was interested in this zample box because i get bored easily of flavours. But i would hate to get a juice thats a keeper and it is not easily available so i totally get what you are saying @Andre 

But would be advisable as a one time thing or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Achmat88 said:


> Understood...
> See, im on the search for my favourite juice blend and brand, im yet to find it.
> Therefore i was interested in this zample box because i get bored easily of flavours. But i would hate to get a juice thats a keeper and it is not easily available so i totally get what you are saying @Andre
> 
> But would be advisable as a one time thing or not?


Very difficult for me to say as I prefer not to as I tried to reason above. Maybe the peeps that do make use of the zamplebox can say if it really adds value for them. As far as I know you can stop it at any time, so not much of a risk if it is not your cup of tea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> In the end I think you get what you pay for. Personally I prefer to select according to my taste preferences (after much research) even if more expensive (should my purse allow) and even import if required. I would hate to have too many bottles of juice just sitting there in a dark corner because I do not like them. Of course from time to time I venture out and get something with an unfamiliar flavour profile, but that does not happen that frequently and at least, if I do not like it, it is just one bottle and not a potential 11 bottles.
> Thing is, if you super like a zamplebox juice, chances are it is not available in SA and you have to import it anyhow and many overseas juice vendors do not ship to SA.
> In principle I much rather buy locally doing my little bit to try and ensure viable vendors and a continued line of good juices.


Full on agreement. If i like a juice...then I want it when i need it. Period

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

lol i think i was lucky then, found my ultimate Vape from VapeKing on my very 1st purchace from them... that damn cotton candy is giving me nightmares its so good... VK you should start selling in 1 litre bottles

Getting back to ZampleBox i would probably not subscribe due to loyalty and support to local vendors/producers wich in turn could promote more people to join in on the production line and who knows in the future we mite have so many that we can start our own ZAmplebox( nice one there @Gambit  ) but hey thats my view.. Local is Lekker

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Achmat89

Local is lekker no doubt, just wish it wasnt all so damn pricey. I understand that it takes alot of effort and time to make juices , yes! But there is your average vaper that wants to vape like the guys that doesnt have a restriction to their vape budget lol
I suppose we would have to give it a few more years until the vape count is larger in SA


----------



## VapeSnow

Achmat88 said:


> Local is lekker no doubt, just wish it wasnt all so damn pricey. I understand that it takes alot of effort and time to make juices , yes! But there is your average vaper that wants to vape like the guys that doesnt have a restriction to their vape budget lol
> I suppose we would have to give it a few more years until the vape count is larger in SA


I buy local juices and im running two gold boxes a month. Zamplebox rock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

